# Adding Tension to drive belts



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

I just bought an UR Pulley, and installed it. I couldn't figure out how to add tension to the pulley driving the alternator and AC compressor, so I just got a fairly tight belt and stuck it on. The thing is, it has worn in and is slipping like crazy. My battery light comes on and stuff and the belt squeels like crazy.

I've searched the forums and it seems like there is something that you have to do with the idler pulley, but all I can seem to do, is unbolt the idler and slide it on and off. Is there a way to pivot it or something so I can bring tension back into that belt.

I have a 97 GA15DE in a Sentra. Please help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

There is a bolt to adjust the idler pulley and tighten or lossen the belt. It's a long narrow bolt and it's located between the alternator and condenser.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

that bolt is also a pain in the ass to reach. I've had to attack mine from the bottom for the best results.


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> that bolt is also a pain in the ass to reach. I've had to attack mine from the bottom for the best results.


332, when you were tighting it, were there two bolts you have to work with or just one? I read on the FSM there is a bolt A and bolt B, right?

It seems like you have a lot of experience with changing belts, the tensioner, alternator and stuff. I'm about to take on this project (to change the tensioner, alternator, drive belts, and brake pads) and can you briefly tell me when you took the belts off, did you have to loosen up the tensioner first or just slip it off the pulley with some force? Did you do any marking? I supposed you did more the work under the car? how long did it take you?

Thanks

Lucino


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

GA16 Belt Adjustment









Lew


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

lshadoff said:


> GA16 Belt Adjustment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Lew for that graph, I have it also. So I should lossen up these bolts first before I slip the belts off right?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Yes, loosen the belts before you try to take them off. It makes it a hell of a lot easier.


----------



## Stiletto (Aug 7, 2003)

Stevja1, Im sure you probably know this but I just want to throw it out here just in case. You arent trying to reuse your old belts are you? When you install a UR pulley, since the pulley is smaller you need to get different sized belts. Liu has a GB going for the pulley and has the belt sizes you need listed in it.


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

Stiletto said:


> Stevja1, Im sure you probably know this but I just want to throw it out here just in case. You arent trying to reuse your old belts are you? When you install a UR pulley, since the pulley is smaller you need to get different sized belts. Liu has a GB going for the pulley and has the belt sizes you need listed in it.


Not me, I'm not installing the UR pulley. My tensioner went bad and the vibration caused the alternator's bearing to go bad also. so I will just be replacing these and the drive belts while I"m at it. Maybe drain the coolant and change the oil also.


----------



## adelara (Aug 20, 2004)

Ok, we are missing the expected deflection on the check points. Could you post it here ?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

adelara said:


> Ok, we are missing the expected deflection on the check points. Could you post it here ?


----------



## adelara (Aug 20, 2004)

Wow !

Was that fast ! Thanks a lot Lewis.

BTW, it's an awesome piece of nice work your turbo charged !!! :thumbup:


----------

